# [Logiciel] Gestion de projet

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

Je recherche une application de gestion de projet/ planning simple (facile à prendre en main - Je n'ai pas de temps à perdre), sous licence libre, et multi-plateforme, qui ne soit pas une application web. Que me conseillez-vous ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Es-tu lié à une méthodologie / technologie ?

Quels outils de suivi as-tu besoin ?

Il y a quelques liens chez Framasoft  :Wink: 

----------

## Neuromancien

Je commence toujours par regarder sur Framasoft. Initialement je recherchais une simple application pour gérer et représenter visuellement un planning en marquant les jalons, les retards, les réunions importantes mais je me rend compte qu'un outil de gestion de projet gérant les diagrammes de Gantt serait peut-être plus intéressant. Je teste GanttProject. Je reste ouvert à toute suggestion.

----------

## Magic Banana

Voilà un point de départ.

----------

## Neuromancien

Je veux installer GanttProject qui est sur l'overlay sunrise :

```
tux jerome # eix ganttproject

* app-office/ganttproject-bin [1]

     Available versions:  (~)2.0.10

     Homepage:            http://ganttproject.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         A tool for creating a project schedule by means of Gantt chart and resource load chart

[1] "sunrise" layman/sunrise

tux jerome # emerge -av app-office/ganttproject-bin

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "app-office/ganttproject-bin".

emerge: searching for similar names...
```

Je n'ai pas compris ce qui masque le paquet là...   :Confused: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Hem...

C'est de l'instable, tu es en stable   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## barul

Mais quand on veut installer un paquet masqué instable, normalement emerge se plaint d'un changement de keywords à faire, non?

Là il lui dit carrément qu'il ne voit pas l'ebuild…

Edit: Je viens de tester avec l'ebuild de sunrise, et j'ai bien une erreur "normale":

```
app-office/ganttproject-bin [1]

     Available versions:  ~2.0.10

     Homepage:            http://ganttproject.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         A tool for creating a project schedule by means of Gantt chart and resource load chart

[1] "sunrise" /var/lib/layman/sunrise

cyborg ~ # emerge app-office/ganttproject-bin

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ~] app-office/ganttproject-bin-2.0.10 

The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by app-office/ganttproject-bin (argument)

=app-office/ganttproject-bin-2.0.10 ~amd64

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring CONFIG_PROTECT).
```

----------

## xaviermiller

Quelle version de portage as-tu ?

L'autounmask est assez récent, normalement.

----------

## Neuromancien

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Quelle version de portage as-tu ?
> 
> L'autounmask est assez récent, normalement.

 

2.1.10.44

----------

## Neuromancien

Bon, j'ai installé Openproj qui me semble bien plus complet et mieux conçu que Ganttproject.

----------

